# Fat Blob joining up



## Glyph (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey everyone. Im a bit nervous posting here but I'd thought Id give it a shot.

Currently im 24. I weigh 315 and im 6' tall. I seem to carry all my weight around my stomach. Almost looks like im a raging alcoholic or something.

I plan to go on a diet really soon. Im going to go back on atkins because it has really worked for me in the past (until my wife convinced me to give up). I lost over 20 pounds on it.

The reason I am coming here is because I also plan to get a membership at our local gym. I know VERY little about fitness,exercise, and weight training. Hopefully I can find some ppl to help me out around here so I can get started on the right track.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2004)

Glyph welcome to IM! 

no reason to be nervous posting here.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 22, 2004)

Welcome Glyph! 

 Hey we all have to start somewhere! Good luck and congrats on taking a first step. This place is great, not only for the info you'll find here but also because of the people.


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey Glyph. First advise - don't bandy Atkins around here too much some here get hostile about that diet regime.

OD


----------



## Ahhhnold (Oct 22, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no reason to be nervous posting here.


 
Well some members are known to bite.    j/k.

Welcome to IM.


----------



## The Dude (Oct 22, 2004)

Im 18 and thinking about taking M1T or 1-AD. Is this a good idea? If not what are the best supplements for me to get right now?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 22, 2004)

_Welcome  _


----------



## Ahhhnold (Oct 22, 2004)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Im 18 and thinking about taking M1T or 1-AD. Is this a good idea? If not what are the best supplements for me to get right now?


Post this in the supplement forum.  I warn you now some members are going to bite you.  NO M1t or 1-ad for you.


----------



## The Dude (Oct 22, 2004)

Why will they bite me?


----------



## Ahhhnold (Oct 22, 2004)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Why will they bite me?


Well now I am hijacking this thread.  They will fill you head with lies.  Steroids are good for a teenagers. _*sarcasm*_ They will try hard to convince you that your test levels are already elevated...What do they know??  _*sarcasm*_

Post you sup Q's in the sup forum.  It is not nice to hijack threads.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2004)

Glyph said:
			
		

> I plan to go on a diet really soon. Im going to go back on atkins because it has really worked for me in the past (until my wife convinced me to give up). I lost over 20 pounds on it.



Atkins is just another "fad diet" in my opinion. Paying close attention to carbs, eating the right kinds of carbs, lowering them, etc. are all good methods, but cutting them out of your diet completely is just plain stupid.

Of course you will lose weight if you eliminate carbs, but do you plan on living the rest of your life this way? I will assume the answer is no, so what will happen when you start eating carbs again?


----------



## OceanDude (Oct 22, 2004)

^^^^ Uh oh, here we go again...

Told ya,
OD


----------



## adrien_j9 (Oct 22, 2004)

Glyph,
Welcome to IMF!  You'll find all sorts of information here, and all types of people at different fitness levels.  We all share the same desire - to be fit and healthy for life.  Ask any questions and you'll receive info!  Again, welcome aboard!!


----------

